# My first oil change



## ChamaeleonSky (Aug 2, 2007)

I know this question has been asked and answered before, but as a n00b here, I'd like to ask it again.
I have a 2007 VW Rabbit (2.5L inline 5) at 25K miles. I've been doing my regular checkups every 5K at the dealer, but this round is just for an oil change and in addition to bleeding my wallet, they will leave me carless for a day, so thats not an option. I want to just go to a jiffy lube or something, but I want to make sure I'm getting the right oil. What do I ask for when I get there, and what can I expect to reasonably pay? Are there certain chains I should avoid?
Thanks!!
while I'm here, as a side note, what is the general consensus on warming up of cars? my manual says the best way to warm it up is just to start driving, not let it sit, but I'm skeptical about the wear and tear that will put on my engine. should I be letting her warm up (now I drive once she idles below 1000 rpm, which is pretty much after just a minute or two of sitting).


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

You could try changing the oil yourself. It'll cost about $50-60 for the oil and oil filter.


----------



## TxSooner (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: My first oil change (Cham****onSky)*

Those quick lube places will have no clue as to which oils are VW approved and don't really care about the consequences. You could buy the oil and filter yourself, and have them use that instead of whatever they have to offer. 
Why would the dealer changing your oil leave you carless for a day? I haven't been to a dealer yet that wouldn't do an oil change in about 30-45 minutes while a customer is waiting, especially if you made an appointment.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: My first oil change (Cham****onSky)*

+100 to those saying change the oil yourself. That is your best option. You choose the oil, the filter, and you know it is done right if you do it yourself. 
2nd best option is take it to a reputable independent repair shop that specializes in Volkswagens.
3rd best is dealer. Just a slight improvement over totally-brain-dead-Jiffy Lube-idiots-total-waste-of-time-worst-mistake-you-can-make-huge-risk-to-your-car-employees-want-to-make-a-youtube-video-of-how-they-ruined-your-car-better-off-getting-your-six-year-old-brother-to-change-it option
Going to a jiffy lube type chain is the worst option bar none. Don't do it!!!!! No guarantee they will even change filter, totally brain-dead, may strip your oil pan threads, wrong oil, etc. etc.


----------



## ChamaeleonSky (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks for the warnings, i will certainly avoid this then! I can't change it myself, simply because I have a back injury that leaves me pretty disabled, and getting down on the ground really isn't an option. its a physical limitation that will be temporary, somewhere down the line i will learn to change my own oil (I'm a girl, my dad was rich and preferred to have others do it for him, so I've never been taught). 
so it looks like i should find a reputable independent shop, or by the oil and filter myself and bring it to a chain, but even that doesnt sound great. i have to get it done on a weekend, which limits me to using the dealer, there isn't one close enough to my office to pull it off during lunch and i really cant take off any time.
thanks for the advice!!


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Cham****onSky)*

Buy the oil and filter yourself before you goto the lube place and they will only charge you for labor.


----------



## Stewy (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_You could try changing the oil yourself. 

I agree. Its a heck of a lot cheaper, and its dead easy to do.


----------



## CandyWhiteTSi (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Stewy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stewy* »_
I agree. Its a heck of a lot cheaper, and its dead easy to do.

she said this is not an option, due to a physical limitation... i also strongly recommend against going to a jiffy-lube type place... i wouldn't trust them in a million years. check out the regional section for local shops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Honestly, if I was you, I would buy the filter and oil, either at a store or online.
As far as oil goes, in my opinion Elf, Castrol, Total, or Mobil 1
I myself run Mobil 1 0w-40 Oil, says european right on the front too, and you can get it at Autozone or Advanced auto parts. And a Bosch filter.. 
Once you have that stuff, any lube tech place will do the oil change for you, using the stuff you bought.
Steve-


----------



## NewUnit16 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*

you could drive it over to my place, ill change it for you
no really... if you buy the oil and filter yourself, id take it to an indy shop and have it done (or the dealer). but being a female, it shouldnt be too hard to persuade some male to do it for you. its simple. jack it up, take the bolt off and let it drain. replace bolt, replace oil (check manual for correct amount)
stay away from jiffy lube period. although, if they do strip the bolt, you may get the whole pan replaced (happened to a friend of mine) if you complain enough. but then you have to clean up the puddle of oil in your driveway.
---As far as warming up your car---
start it, let it sit for 15-30 seconds, and then drive normal. and buy normal i dont mean redlining every gear. i wait until its up to normal temp before i go past 4000 (16v redline is around 7200).
ive always heard letting it sit to warm up is bad, and driving away like a bat out of hell right after you start it is bad. let it sit for 30seconds or so, this allows the oil pressure build up and lets everything get lubed up. 


_Modified by NewUnit16 at 4:07 PM 3-31-2009_


----------

